# envidia o caridad



## GIU

Ciao a tutti!
Avrei una domanda da farvi: sapete come si può tradurre l'espressione "envidia o caridad" in italiano? Sto scrivendo la mia tesi e mi sono bloccata su questa espressione! Grazie


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao e benvenuta a WR!
Credo che tu debba darci un po' più di contesto (come è di regola per WR), per poter capire esattamente come tradurre.
Ad ogni modo, così senza altre indicazioni io direi "invidia o carità".


----------



## GIU

Scusate, sto traducendo un dialogo che dove una donna insulta un'altra dicendo che `grassa e lei le risponde: 
"_Envidia o caridad. Como decía mi abuelita: “No hay mejor aderezo que la carne encima del hueso.”  _
_come lo traduco? La traduzione letterale non ha senso in italiano._
_grazie_


----------



## sabrinita85

Forse:
_Meglio invidiati che compatiti.

_Che te ne pare?


----------



## GIU

Grazie, mi sembra una buona traduzione. Credo che in italiano non ci sia un"espressione comune che abbia lo stesso senso.
graze ancora


----------



## GIU

Stavo pensando che magari potrebbe andare bene: "tutt'invidia" o "sei solo invidiosa", che ne pensate?
Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Di nulla!

Sì, "tutt'invidia" o "sei solo invidiosa" potrebbero andare bene.

Il problema è che non so come si usa "envidia o caridad" in spagnolo. Se qualche nativo ci illuminasse, magari con degli esempi, sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Hola. 

Espero seros de ayuda. Efectivamente quien dice _¿envidia o caridad? _(que suele ir en interrogativo) está acusando a su interlocutor de envidia, aun cuando este simule caridad, o sea, preocupación, por su amigo.

Por ejemplo, Alfredo se compra un Lamborghini y va a enseñárselo, muy contento,  a Benedetto. Entonces Benedetto le dice _Muy bonito, pero con estos coches tan llamativos siempre está el riesgo de que te lo roben. _Entonces Alfredo le responde _¿Envidia o caridad?_, es decir _¿Lo que te pasa es que te da rabia no tener uno igual o es de verdad que te preocupas por mí?_


----------



## sabrinita85

Ahhhhhh
ahora ya lo entiendo!!!! Muuuchas gracias Suri!

Pero creo que no haya una expresión similar en italiano


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por tu explicación, Surinam. Ahora yo también lo entiendo todo!!


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Me alegro de haberos ayudado, hasta pronto.


----------



## pizzi

GIU said:


> Scusate, sto traducendo un dialogo che dove una donna insulta un'altra dicendo che `grassa e lei le risponde:
> "_Envidia o caridad. Como decía mi abuelita: “No hay mejor aderezo que la carne encima del hueso.” _
> _come lo traduco? La traduzione letterale non ha senso in italiano._
> _grazie_


 
In italiano esistono due modi di dire. 
Il più generico è _"Chi mostra, gode, chi guarda, crepa"_
Sul peso femminile, un tempo segnale di agiatezza economica, c'è _"Grassezza, mezza bellezza"_
Non so se ti possono aiutare


----------



## clarayluz

Mio nonno diceva: "meglio fare invidia che pietà".
Però a quel tempo (mio nonno era del 1899) essere grassi era bello, ora lo è un po' meno. Nessuno invidia un altro perchè è grasso.
Ciao
Chiara


----------



## claudine2006

clarayluz said:


> Mio nonno diceva: "meglio fare invidia che pietà".
> Però a quel tempo (mio nonno era del 1899) essere grassi era bello, ora lo è un po' meno. Nessuno invidia un altro perchè è grasso.
> Ciao
> Chiara


Conosco la versione "meglio essere invidiati che compatiti".


----------

